
Who is hiring entry-level software engineers? - nageenq
Who is hiring entry software engineers? Since most postings seem to be for seniors...
======
souprock
Well here (HN "Who is Hiring?" post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21422735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21422735)
from last week) but entry-level doesn't mean clueless. We've had interns show
up with personal hobby experience doing CPU emulators and 0-day exploits.

------
algaeontoast
We need a thread like this. It’s very hard to suss out what the industry
definition of a “junior” engineer is.

Especially when mid level postings will interview juniors and even let them
make it to an on-site (at the chance of a cheaper hire compared to a more
experienced candidate) and just pass them up for someone with more experience
:(

------
quaquaqua1
Apply anyway with a detailed resume about your experiences on projects, even
your own.

The worst that happens is they say no :)

~~~
Ancalagon
I just want to tack on that most entry level positions these days seem to
"require" one-two years experience. These are the jobs that, as an entry level
dev, you should be applying for anyways. 1-2 years is idyllic

------
Ch3ck
email me your resume to chech[dot]nyah[at]gmail[dot]com

